# Predrag Danilovic



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

What happened to him in the NBA?

He came briefly and proved to be a solid scorer for a solid Miami Heat team. True he was not a good defense and Pat Riley played those types more, but why did Danilovic not stay in Dallas and in the NBA in general?

Wasn't he a great LEGA and International player?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

as far as I heard he was so pissed of on Heat management for trading him that he decided to return to europe... also he didn't like NBA system in general...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Sasha Danilovic has been one of the best european player of ever, for sure in the Top5 with Dino Meneghin, Sabonis etc.

He was a true winner, even if with a quite rough temper (like all the winners).

His historic "piece" ? the 4-point play vs. Dominique Wilkins in the game 3 of Final 1997-98 Virtus Bologna-Fortitudo Bologna ...

http://www.italway.it/sport/sasha/Filmati/Il_tiro.mpg (914kb)
http://www.italway.it/sport/sasha/Filmati/Il_tiro_replay.mpg (1.13Mb)

In 1999 he made a advertising on the italian TV too :grinning: 

http://www.italway.it/sport/sasha/Filmati/kinder.mpg (2.7Mb)

Kid "my mummy says that with Kinder I grow well"
Danilovic, rising "yes, my too"


----------

